# Some shots of my CICHLIDS...



## AQUASAUR

So, bigining with this my favorite American's Cichlid specimen - *Apistogramma Cacatuoides *

Here is one of the males:










the female:










and it's my older male close up:










...the back half part of the body is not in the least impressive, though:


----------



## BryceM

Beautiful as always. What gorgeous fish!


----------



## swub

wow....they actually look like they are touched up in photoshop or something! eye popping.


----------



## Kelley

I never get tired of looking at your beautiful pictures! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, there is a doubt with my friends about those young Geo of mine&#8230;???
And I got a question to Geo's Experts - is this specimen is "Proximus" or some else&#8230;?


----------



## ed seeley

It looks an awful lot like this newly described species, Geophagus parnaibae.
http://globiz.sachsen.de/snsd/publikationen/Zool_Abh/zool_abh_55_2005_69-75.pdf

Here's another article about it.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1002
(Note the picture isn't G.parnaibae but the supposedly similar G. sp. 'Red Head Tapajos')

The dorsal ray count matches and it lacks the dark marking on the preoperculum. However the surinamensis complex is just that! COMPLEX! What name did you buy it as? I wouldn't put a name to it without more information!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Ed ! I bought him like “Proximus”, but some friends identify like “Red head Tapajos” or “Altifrons” …
So, here are two fragments…What do you think?


----------



## rich311k

Man, awesome photos and gorgeous fish.


----------



## ed seeley

AQUASAUR said:


> Thanks, Ed ! I bought him like "Proximus", but some friends identify like "Red head Tapajos" or "Altifrons" &#8230;
> So, here are two fragments&#8230;What do you think?


As I said the dorsal and anal counts check out the same as G.parnaibae. The lateral spot seems to be in the same place and the same size too. The caudal fin markings look the same as the holotype too.

But Red Head Tapajos looks very similar too, here's another photo of them. http://www.thecichlidgallery.com/g.tapajo.htm
The tail looks different and that lateral blotch is a little more elongate, but I don't know enough about them to be sure I'm afraid!

Maybe you could e-mail a photo to the people who wrote the paper i linked to last post (Staeck and Schindler) and see what they think? They might be too busy to answer but you never know...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hi, folks!
I'm too busy lately, but today just find a little time to take a look at all my Favorites Forums and wish: 
*Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year!*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, I got only a minute this morning to get a few snapshots of These Fellows...
As I see now...their solid color is not easy to be captured...but anyway, I hope you'll like this couple:

*Lifalili Jewel Cichlid*


----------



## maestrale

Amazing photos...could you give some advice on how to take photos of fish?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a more couple shots of That Happy Family of my Red Jewel Cichlids...

The happy Mother with the Fry:









and a macro close up of the meticulous Father:


----------



## AQUASAUR

"Oscars Battle" - when it's starting&#8230;all the water around is beginning to boil/bubble over&#8230;
BTW, nicely surprised, I found this very old shot in my archives&#8230;
It was only tank lightning(marine glo+flora glo) and my camera(Canon 350D)&#8230;


----------



## phil79

Just amazing! The cacatuoides are especially nice, although your female has some pretty pronounced finnage and coloration, are you sure she's not a he?


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with my young *Red-Spot Severum*


----------



## AQUASAUR

A couple of shots again of my Red Albino Oscars:


----------



## Shrimplett

Beautiful pics!!! Cichlids are very cool fish.


----------

